# Saturday Morning?



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Soooo, with this beautiful weekend coming up I wanna do some fishing. And with nothing on my to do list and all fishing buddies busy. Anybody wanna head to Johnson's or Pcola Beach and do some surf fishing? Black drum? Reds? Pompano? I think with this warm spell we will be graced with some fish. I hope. Anybody wanna give it a go with me?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I'M Going For Sure!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ighty. U wanna met up or r u flying solo?


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

*Be there*

Me and a friend will be running all over P'cola beach looking for pomps. If you see a red Z71 step side feel free to come chill.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

wat yall gunna be using for bait? i was running along the NAS beach today and saw some dead sand fleas.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

We will have to look into the sand flea situation. Otherwise it will be peeled shrimp and luck.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

ahh. i feel ya.


----------



## savannahshark (Feb 17, 2011)

Going to be in Pensacola for the weekend, would like to meet up with some people and do some fishing for whatever is biting. Send me a PM and I will bring poles, bait, beer....


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

sent you a pm savannahshark


----------

